# Why we crate train



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This picture was posted on one of the GSP rescue pages. The vizsla looks pretty proud of their handy work.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

hahaha their faces! This is what my truck looked like after I left Cali in there while working (lawn guy). She found a crack in the seat and tore all the foam out! I was not pleased when I returned. It's happened 3 times now. Twice because I forgot to cover the seat and once because she found her way under the cover hahaha. Clearly she isn't happy when I leave. Cmon though! I always come back! 

Anyway I have crate trained a bit and it was hard for a while, but she's a doll in there now for 3-3.5 hours. Not even the slightest fuss anymore when putting her in. Haven't tried for longer yet. I should probably work on that more but I do want her to get used to coming to work with me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When I originally stated this thread it was funny, but the below post is just sad. 
This was posted on another site earlier today. 

PLEASE PLEASE crate train your puppies!!!! My heart is broken for yet another incident that could have easily been prevented. Someone's 14 week old puppy was left home loose with the other dogs while the owner ran out to the store. They came home to find a dead puppy still being electrocuted by the wires he was chewing on. This could have so easily been prevented by crate training and crating the puppy when he is not under direct supervision. I can not stress enough how important it is to crate train. So many different circumstances in a dog's life where it is to their benefit to be comfotable in a crate.


----------

